# Netzwerkzugriff Gästenetzwerk



## Caliminator (7 Januar 2022)

Hallo,

ich benötige einmal Hilfe in Sachen Netzwerktechnik. Folgendes:

Ich habe eine Fritzbox mit Netzwerkzugang.
Daran angeschlossen: mein Programmiergerät (normales Notebook) und eine SPS.
Das Ganze hängt an einem Switch der über Lan mit dem Router verbunden ist.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich die SPS nicht finden kann. Diese hat eine feste IP Adresse. Wie kann ich diese ändern?

Gruß Caliminator


----------



## de vliegende hollander (7 Januar 2022)

Welche SPS, Welche programmiersoftware?


----------



## blackpeat (7 Januar 2022)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, hast du LAN -> SPS
                                                               LAN -> Fritbox -> Laptop

Daher vermute ich das du zwei DHCP Server hast und das die IP's in unterschiedlichen Netzten liegen.

Was hat die Frage mit dem Gastnetzwerk zu tun? Das FRitzbox Gastnetzwerk lässt standartmäßig nur zugriff auf das Internet zu und nicht auf andere Teilnehmer im Netzwerk.


----------



## Caliminator (7 Januar 2022)

blackpeat schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, hast du LAN -> SPS
> LAN -> Fritbox -> Laptop
> 
> Daher vermute ich das du zwei DHCP Server hast und das die IP's in unterschiedlichen Netzten liegen.
> ...


Das die Fritzbox im Gästenetzwerk standartmäßig nur Zugriff auf das Internet freigibt ist ja schonmal eine Aussage. Ist es denn machbar das über das Gästenetzwerk einzurichten?
Ich möchte den Arbeitsrechner nicht in mein privates Netzwerk einbinden.

@de vliegende hollander
Programmiersoftware  --> CoDeSys


----------



## blackpeat (7 Januar 2022)

Wenn du das Gastnetz so änders das du auch aufs LAN zugreifen kannst. Macht das Gastnetz auch keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## Caliminator (7 Januar 2022)

Ich habe jetzt eine Verbindung. Konnte die SPS mit einem Tool finden und ändern.

Besten Dank


----------

